# Downed 479th FG pilots



## mike_gab (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm looking for the names and kill dates of these 479th FG pilots. The kills must have occurred shortly before and after the 1944 invasion of France. Maybe someone can help. 

Thanks very much. 

Mike


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 28, 2021)

If you haven't seen this, a little work for you.... 479th Fighter Group - World War II


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 29, 2021)

About the American Air Museum archive | American Air Museum in Britain







www.americanairmuseum.com


----------



## drgondog (Dec 6, 2021)

mike_gab said:


> I'm looking for the names and kill dates of these 479th FG pilots. The kills must have occurred shortly before and after the 1944 invasion of France. Maybe someone can help.
> 
> Thanks very much.
> 
> Mike


Why do you think the date slice is correct?
The window from May 15 through June 19 has
Cpt William Walter KiFA 5-25
Lt Ed Spillane KiFA 6-9
Lt Ohligschlater MAC -POW 6-17
Cpt Butler KIA 6-17


----------

